# Get a job, quit whining, and grow up!



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

After being appalled at my behavior after letting a job slip out of my fingers through sheer stupidity I decided to create this thread. Was very upset that I had lost a job because I procrastinated and didn’t even get rejected. Was more upset because I had been wanting this particular job for some time and am under some serious pressure to get a job due to some unfortunate circumstances in my family. After sobbing because this is maybe the 4th or 5th job I lost due to this same thing I went home where my mom knew what happened and reacted in two ways: (1) :roll Stop being such a drama queen and (2) Hah, I knew I was right. You should have listened to me. Thing is, she was totally right. 

I really hate that I’m 23 and still act like some kid throwing a tantrum. I’m done with an old chapter of my life and need to mature and take some responsibility. Sick of whining and complaining instead of doing something about it. So for starters I vow that for a week:

(1) I will NOT complain about anything. Either on this site or in real life.
(2) Each day this week I will apply for one job that I know I qualify for. I will apply immediately and NOT procrastinate because my anxiety keeps telling me that my stupid resume/application is not perfect enough. 
(3) Quit caffeine altogether. This stuff just makes me go bat$hit crazy nowadays.

This should eliminate my tendency to lose really good jobs because I am too scared to even submit an application. As for interviews, I have also screwed those up by doing every possible thing you’re not supposed to do in an interview and being visibly nervous to the point of sweating, stuttering, and not being able to talk.

Anyway, I think these three goals are attainable for this week and will help me grow the f*** up. Really tired of allowing my situation to get to this. From reading some threads and posts here I know that there are a lot of other people going through similar mishaps in their job hunts and are sick of it as well. Anyone that has this same problem feel free to join me and post your progress or whatever you want. The more the merrier. Will start tomorrow.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

I let some jobs fall thought my fingers too, and regret it badly. I could use the money right now..Glad your getting positive about it


----------



## ILFactotum (Jul 30, 2011)

Good going bro.:yes I personally have some anxiety with looking for work (part-time summer work, actually), but find if you can get into a consistent rhythm with applying it starts to dissipate a bit. I feel better going in to 5 places than I do just 1.

Also, and this is a big one with interviews (which you might already know). Research the company interview process and questions as much as possible so that you know the situation before hand, without preparing too much so that your answers sound scripted. 

Good luck! (Oh yeah, and might I ask did you make the thing in your profile pic? Its rad.)


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I am pretty similar but currently unemployed and trying to clear my mind, body and most importantly, my sanity.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Good luck Mojo!


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

How about replacing that statement with, "When I get a job, I will be happy and independent." No need to beat yourself up. 

Complain if you want to. It's your right. Who cares what anyone thinks. 

Good luck.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Oh I feel yah  I'm 19 and as much as I hate to say it, I think I complain and whine too, (I'm a christian) and when I have a terrible day I'm always on my christian forum site complaining >.> and I get jealous when others are doing really well for themselves while I sit on my hands. 

I'm with you, its time for us to be movers and shakers  
I'm gonna do my best to make an effort to change things instead of complain about them, and I'm not gonna run to others for sympathy either 

I agree I think I need to grow up as well


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I act like a child too...but considering I haven't had any relationships and haven't kissed anyone I guess I feel entitled to.

Once I am given a normal adult's life, maybe I'll act like one.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Day 1 - Monday - 1st of August

So I found a position I'd be great for. Requires a cover letter and a resume to be sent. Oh my goodness. I'm so nervous. Taking deep breaths through this anxiety. I HAVE to get this done.

Edit: YES! Just did it and sent it. It wasn't perfect (my resume was a bit long, but I didn't fill out an application. They just wanted cover and resume so all the info they'd ever want is in there). But it's in and I feel such a huge weight off my chest. Hope I get a callback or something. So today I have accomplished my goal of applying for at least one job. *whew*

Went there extra mile a applied for a part-time UPS job too. We'll see.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for the replies everyone and sharing your input. And yeah, I'm trying to beat myself up a little less. And my money isn't going to make me more independent anytime soon. Need to help my parents out a bit so I need to take responsibility before we lose everything. Won't get into that right now. But at least having a job will help me be more stable and mature. 

I know it's good to vent and complain sometimes, but I feel as if I've come to the point where I just do too much of it. Right now this goal seems to be putting me in better habits. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Mojo did you apply yet?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah I hear you on this.

I remember having a similar conversation at a support group once w/ mostly adults. My parents wanted to charge me rent and I was whining about it. I have working limbs, they've feed and housed me for 19 years what more could be asked? When you don't get sympathy at a support group, there is probably a good reason. I didn't start to make any serious progress in therapy until I accepted that no matter what... it was my responsibility. That's a difficult pill to swallow. When you think about it, in modern medicine we usually don't have that type of attitude, it's very passive.

It's good vent, but when it becomes an excuse to not make any changes, "I can't because" then you know it's time to start pushing yourself. That's specifically why I no longer visit the frustrations section anymore. What I just don't want you to do, is beat yourself up when you make a genuine effort. And for FSM's* sake accept that it's not all about you. There are so many factors outside of qualifications... just do your damnedest and continue to do so. OK? OK. Internet five.

FSM= Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck Mojo!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Day 2 - Tuesday

So....starting up again. Anxiety levels somewhat high. Just gotta do it. Stick to the plan.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Inspiring thread. I might join you in here if that is ok. Or I might set up my own thread.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Lisa said:


> Inspiring thread. I might join you in here if that is ok. Or I might set up my own thread.


Thanks. Feel free to join my thread or create your own. Like I said the more the merrier, and hopefully we can all find a job.

Strange thing is how I have a degree yet it's making this no easier to find a job. Most of the jobs in my field are completely booked or are too far away. I might even consider a recruiting agency if it will help. Found one interesting job that it looks like I have to skills to do. Oh well, what the hey. Just hope I can get this done for the day.

Edit: Finished. Applied for some job at Law Firm because I did happen to have some of their qualifications. I don't they'll give me a call back but at least I tried. Weird thing is I think this might be the same law firm trying to sue my dad. :um Whatev's, done for the day.


----------



## Tortoise (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's to giving yourself a little tough love.:clap Good luck in starting your new life!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Thanks 

Day 3 - Wednesday

Back to doing this. Might go to a temp agency later this week once I can have a means of getting there. For now the search goes on...

Edit: Not gonna lie. Today I'm pretty much in a f***it type of mood. Weather's bad, have other errands, feeling sick. One day won't hurt. :b I looked through some jobs but I didn't seem very qualified for a lot of them. My area is proving to be a little bit of a pain. But I'm sure with time something great will come up.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Day 4 - Thursday

Since yesterday was utter fail I must try harder today. Just saw a Craiglist thing that was actually titled "Bow Chicka Wah Wah!" and said: "We are looking for fun, exciting,
and interesting people to start
full time permanent positions
IMMEDIATELY!!
Must be able to work well with others
_*Hopelessly Boring need not apply*_"

Welp I know where NOT go apply.

Edit: Applied for a factory job. Long hours but shouldn't be too hard. I know food production and food animal production so who knows. Don't know if I'll get a callback for ANY of these jobs but at least i applied. There's another job but I need my mom to give me my phone back so I can call them for an interview. Oh well, goal accomplished for the day. *whew*

Edit: Applied for another part-time job that I think I'd be great at. Also have an interview tomorrow for some Census type job. Oh geez, I hope I don't screw this up. I'm not gonna lie I hope I get that other job. So I applied for 3 jobs today. Should kind of make up for my sorry self yesterday.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

yes, do not apply there. :lol


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Day 5 - Friday

Didn't end up going to that interview because dad didn't bring the car back in time. We only have one car and he needs it to work his late shifts. He said that there was no need for me to do a boring Census job when I have a degree. Well, little good my degree is doing me for now untill a job related to that field pops up. Right now I'm too impatient.

Now to start my search (after messing around on here first :b)....


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

That's a bit of a loss though that you didnt go. Did you at least call them?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Lisa said:


> That's a bit of a loss though that you didnt go. Did you at least call them?


Dude, when I set up an appointment I realized that they didn't even ask for my name. Also looked up the address and there was no company name. Shady. So maybe dad's discouragement was a blessing in disguise?

Edit: Got an interview for a really kickass job Monday! Wish me luck! I hope I get it! Woo hoo! :yay


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ooh, good luck with the interview. 

You can do eeet!

(oh, and you probably realize this after that last incident, but be verrrry careful with Craigslist job listings and stuff like that where any random person can post one. Some of them can be kinda... sketchy.)


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

njodis said:


> Ooh, good luck with the interview.
> 
> You can do eeet!
> 
> (oh, and you probably realize this after that last incident, but be verrrry careful with Craigslist job listings and stuff like that where any random person can post one. Some of them can be kinda... sketchy.)


Thanks. I'm getting in preparation for questions I'm usually always asked in interviews and working on trying not to stutter or appear as the crazy nervous wreck that I already am. I really dig this job so job search is on the backseat till Monday, afterwards. Ugh, I'm so nervous. Really hope I get it. :afr

As for Craigslist, yeah I realized the sketchiness of it as well as that of most marketing jobs. Been using a lot of different methods of job searches so so far it's okay. But craiglists always has at least one funny entry.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

It's the end of the week and technically my scheduled goal time is up. Let's see how I did.

(1) *No complaining* - Really failed at this. It only took one negative experience with people online and off-line to really derail any sort of stable positive thinking. Maybe instead of not complaining I should just be a little less explosive and start keeping things to myself. Recently noticed that being open about stuff always seems to get me in trouble. 

(2) *Job search* - Though I technically went off track for not applying each and every day, I applied to at least 7 or 8 jobs which, if you count one for each day I accomplished my goal. AND I got an interview for one of the better jobs I applied for. Though part time it's still a great opportunity relating to my field. I was successful in applying right away so I think I've accomplished my goal of procrastinating less. :yay Still have quite a lot to do though.

(3) *Caffeine *- FAIL! I'm drinking an iced mocha right now.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Going to start this again next week. Tomorrow I have my interview so maybe not Monday. Wish me luck. I hope I get it, but I'm trying not to expect much b/c my expectations always seem to end in failure and a lot of times I feel like there's a good amount of people wishing me ill-will. I"m sure all those f***ers will be happy if worst comes. Anyway, flushing out negative irrational thoughts -

NEXT WEEKS GOALS
(1) Sign up with temp/employment agency
(2) Apply for a job each day or at least 7 - 8 jobs again. Right away. No procrastinating.
(3) Decrease caffeine intake and some sugar intake as well so I'm not going crazy as usual. Yeah, sorry, I'm pretty crazy which is why so many people can't stand me.
(4) Try not to get so mad over every little thing. This is going to be hard as hell.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Sounds really good. I have taken a leaf out of your book and set up a thread about stuff I do socially. 

Good luck with the interview!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

What's your field?

It's hard to stay off the caffeine. I've been off it since we talked though.

Do you know if you have ADD?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Lisa said:


> Sounds really good. I have taken a leaf out of your book and set up a thread about stuff I do socially.


Sounds great  I'll definitely stop by.



> Good luck with the interview!


Just finished it a few minutes and walked down to the library b/c I have to wait for dad to pick me up. Was scared $hitless during the wait and no doubt my awkwardness showed. Got some smiles that then disintegrated afterwards. As far the the little screening test they gave me I destroyed it.  Unfortunately, during the interview he kept stressing having the personality of the job. This could be interpreted in two ways. (1) Being able to do the job as fast as it goes which I already showed I am capable of doing (2) Being outgoing and friendly - couldn't help but notice that all the people that worked there were mostly blonde women that were somewhat bubbly save for a few gravedigger faces. I wouldn't be surprised if a girl that fit that personality type and description that was less qualified got the job over me. Whatever, if that's the case then screw that job I'll find a better one. After I left the next interviewee was sitting there all cute and blonde, but she looked scared $hitless as well.

Told me that I'll know mid to the end of this week. My gutfeeling is that I probalby won't get the job b/c I'm not like all the other clones that work there. Oh well, that's life. Luckily I don't feel as bad about it for some reason. The search goes on.



The Professor said:


> What's your field?
> 
> It's hard to stay off the caffeine. I've been off it since we talked though.
> 
> Do you know if you have ADD?


My field is animal science type of stuff. I'm good with animal care, especially farm animals, but the problem is that most of the jobs either aren't available in my area or are already booked b/c there's so few of them anyway. The normal snake pit.

As for ADD, I had a few coworkers that had actually suspected me of having it. I really don't know. I've dabled with some of the drugs that they normally give to ADD people and they did nothing but make me sick or crazy. No way am I taking that stuff again.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Another perfect job description for someone with SA:

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/mar/2539429161.html

:lol

Sent in an online application to my local employment agency so let's see how that goes.

Applied for a full time position dealing with my field. License is not required but hopefully my experience makes up for that and hopefully I can get an interview and then possibly the job. Schawing.

Been staying off of caffine for a few days. Doing pretty good so far.

Edit: Got a call back on that one job where I got the interview. Said that they found a very qualified candidate but that I was also pretty qualified. I guess I was a runner up? Said that person had to do a week long screening if something came up I would basically be considered. It will take 2 weeks for them to get back to me on that. Not really counting on it, to be honest. Oh well, hoping for the next job. No use dwelling on the past. At least I'm not stuttering and turning as red as I normally do.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Good luck with the job hunt mojo! :clap, ive been a pretty big baby about trying to find a job so a thread like this can definitely get my *** in gear that I need to actually go find one :b


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> After being appalled at my behavior after letting a job slip out of my fingers through sheer stupidity I decided to create this thread. Was very upset that I had lost a job because I procrastinated
> 
> -insert stirring, intense and motivational prose-
> 
> Will start tomorrow.


I feel weird that my post is the only one which got a kick out of it. Terrific that your schedule went more swimmingly than I anticipated, ahhaha. I know what you meant.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

This thread is still an inspiration.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

well, I would consider that a pretty successful week! Keep at it!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Ballerina lol I reread the original post and I cracked up as well. Yeah, I get dramatic. :b Glad you got a kick out of it), Lisa, Aphex, and Sherbet and all. Appreciate the support very much. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
This week I'm just going to focus on applying for jobs. As for caffeine and the other stuff I'll take a break and not focus on that. Maybe the less I think about the more I'll be able to not do it. Something like that.

Day 1 - Monday

Applied to 3 jobs. Hopefully I can get an interview and actually get one of them as a job. Really sitting here in anticipation. My patience runs dry.


----------



## Freeman Lowell (Jul 31, 2011)

I admire what you're doing. You're really taking ACTION!

Keep going. It's tough to find a job. It takes sheer persistence... which is what you're doing. 

You will succeed because you're a DOER.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You should be very proud of yourself. I'm proud of you, and I don't even know you.  It takes a lot of courage, perseverance, and motivation to make positive changes in your life. This is especially true when you have reasons to be discouraged, such as the economy being the way it is. But the people who try are the ones who reap the benefits.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Lol those job ads you posted, from my experience are commission sales or promotion jobs, you can tell cos they even try to sell you the job!

I love your attitude, you're really taking control over the situation and empowering yourself. Well done on getting the interview no matter if anything comes of it or not it's still a huge step. I'm sure you'll get more interviews soon since you're putting in so much effort. I hate writing cover letters, what I usually do is draft a couple relating to different fields and then tweak it to the individual job when I'm applying and that saves a bit of time and effort.

Thanks for your inspiration, good luck with the job hunt and with your family.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

*wipes away tear* Freeman, Laura, and Delicate - I feel so supported. Really, I thank you for the kind words and push b/c right now it's hard out there. Really made my day reading that.



Delicate said:


> I hate writing cover letters, what I usually do is draft a couple relating to different fields and then tweak it to the individual job when I'm applying and that saves a bit of time and effort.


I do the exact same thing. Who wants to waste time and build more anxiety rewriting a cover letter that already got the point across?

----------------------------------------------------

- So uhhh, got a response for the one downtown job for a receptionist position for a busy animal clinic. However, the response I got was by a guy that did real estate and owned an art gallery in Australia and went back and forth between two countries. Seemed more like he wanted a secretary or something to get his mail do his shopping. Told my Dad and did his whole lecture treating me like a small child saying : "you CAN'T do that. He's probably some pervert :blah" I took his words into consideration, though I didn't enjoy his usual negativity and quickness and trying to snatch another part time job from me that would have paid me over 450 a week with all expenses paid.

I sent an e-mail back to the guy saying I could do it however, I felt that the ad was a little misleading and I would like to know what your association to this clinic is just to be safe. No harm in that, right? So yeah, hopefully he's all clear so I can just start working. To me, handling someones mail and buying stuff for them is stuff I'd like to do. This is a situation where if everything is legit I"m going to be pissed of my parents drag me down again. But I'm going to have to make sure that I'm not working for Herbert the Pervert. Guy also came across as friendly but possibly too friendly in the response? :afr *sigh* Another one botched it seems.

- Got an interview Thursday. Dad yelled at me about this job too and it's a good job. They approve of it which means I probably won't get it. Just wish he'd STFU and go away. F***ing hate these negative parents dragging me down. F*** em.

So yeah, new rule. NO MORE TELLING PARENTS ABOUT JOBS. They'll just f*** it up and discourage me from everything. Everything they seem to encourage me about I never get.

Sorry becoming very depressed b/c they're just like dark clouds out to baby me. I'm 23 and get treated like I'm a retarded child even though I've done stuff for them for years. If I get this full-time job I will kiss the ground and sing _freedom _b/c I need to get the f*** outta here.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Great now I'm just nervous as hell about this interview. What if I don't get it?! That it gets botched like everything that has this year. Oh man...that anxiety over something that hasn't even happened yet. :afr


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

MojoCrunch said:


> Great now I'm just nervous as hell about this interview. What if I don't get it?! That it gets botched like everything that has this year. Oh man...that anxiety over something that hasn't even happened yet. :afr


You have put a lot of effort into finding a job. You will do well. Good luck!


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Been reading and I can only add that this is a great thread and you really should be proud of your effort and your decision to put this site to such good use :yes


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Lisa and Atticus. The support really means a lot to me. Just hope my work can pay off soon.

Day 2 - Tuesday

Applied for one part-time position today and must prepare for interview for the full-time Thursday. Want to try to make sure my voice doesn't shake and to remain calm and not go on tangents and stuff out of nervousness. I'm a horrible interviewee. Uhmm....also trying to be prepared if this job falls through. But let's hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Good to see you're still shaking bacon. ♥


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I act like a child too...but considering I haven't had any relationships and haven't kissed anyone I guess I feel entitled to.
> 
> Once I am given a normal adult's life, maybe I'll act like one.


Why don't you hook up with an sas'er? Both of you agree beforehand there will be anxiety and awkwardness but that this is just sa and not true rejection of the other.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Are you still doing this? This thread is great! I am truly impressed. I am also currently on the job search, but not doing quite as well as you. I keep telling myself I need to apply for jobs, and then it just doesn't happen. I've been a little better about applying to jobs that aren't in my field. I feel like they are more tangible, which gives me more motivation to apply. Good luck to you, you're doing everything right!


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Also, if caffine is still a thing on your goal list, you could try switching to green tea or something. It still wakes you up, but doesn't make you as jittery as coffee does.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the input. Right now I've underwent some interviews which went okay. Now it's a matter of getting callbacks which I've been waiting days for. This is so annoying. It's like "just tell me if I got it or not so I can just get on with my life." 

I'll try that green tea thing.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey MJC, just wanted to voice what many are saying here. You're putting yourself out there and you should be proud of yourself. Something will happen. And it will be good. The end.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

If they don't call you back you can always call them Mojo. It shows that you're motivated and interested in the job, or something. 

Good luck.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> If they don't call you back you can always call them Mojo. It shows that you're motivated and interested in the job, or something.
> 
> Good luck.


Yes, this is true. Or email if that's easier. Just say like, "It was nice to meet you, thanks for the interview, I'm really interested in this job and hope to hear from you soon." Or something. I'm bad about doing this part :/


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

:thanks

I'm glad I'm not the only one in the world going through this (exact situation)!!


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm 23 as well, and I'm always to scared to even apply for jobs (even when I qualitfy for the position).

It hardcore sucks and I'll try to apply for jobs this week as well! Your post actually gave me some motivation 

Good luck!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Well done on getting the interviews! Sounds like you're doing great. I hate the waiting too, try to keep looking for other jobs so you're not putting all your hopes on that particular one. You should be proud of getting to the interview stage regardless, a lot of people won't have got a call.


----------



## Odelius (Aug 30, 2011)

cellophanegirl said:


> Yes, this is true. Or email if that's easier. Just say like, "It was nice to meet you, thanks for the interview, I'm really interested in this job and hope to hear from you soon." Or something. I'm bad about doing this part :/


I'm saving your quote of what to say after an interview. I know I should do things like that but in the moment can only think of those things you really shouldn't say.


----------

